# Opinions on the breed(s) in my rescue dog?



## iceicebaby93 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm sure this forum sees questions like this all the time, but I'd love some opinions from fellow dog lovers. I rescued an absolute sweetheart named Kane from a shelter about a month ago. He was an owner surrender so already knew his name/some manners, but had been in the shelter about 5 months. I can't understand why no one had adopted him already! He's honestly cry well behaved and absolutely WONDERFUL with other dogs, and takes/learns commands very easily. Anyway....The shelter had him listed as a blue heeler mix but to me he looks way more like a catahoula mix, but some of his features are a bit puzzling (the ears, the white dipped paws, the white patch on his chest, and the curled tail with a white tip are the features that I'm most curious about). Hes about 40 pounds so essentially fully grown, and likes to run, but also likes to snuggle/be right by you once he's tired (which doesn't take much). He doesn't really bark and is generally very well behaved. Hes strong, but he's working on leash manners. Hes going on 2 years old (I believe he's a little over a year and a half) and very handsome. He doesn't really chase any kinds of animals or try and herd anything, so that's what makes me doubt the heeler in him. He's an INCREDIBLY fast learner and loves to fetch tennis balls, and is absolutely wonderful with my boyfriend's pug. Just curious if anyone has any opinions on breeds he might have in him. I tried to include a variety of pictures of him so it's easy to see all of his features/his coat. I'm posting this on my phone so I'm not sure how to rotate them, I'll do that when I get to my computer) Thanks in advance!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would say catahoula mix as well. I kind of see some bully breed in his face, but houlas can sometimes look bullyish too. Maybe houla and some kind of smallish terrier?


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I think catahoula x terrier. there is something about his muzzle that I just can't place, may just be the way he is holding it.


----------

